# cuberswoop's Progression Thread | Racing to sub-5 Skewb | Keeping the forums comical! | Racing sub-20 Kilominx! | #MakeKiloGreatAgain



## cuberswoop (Sep 3, 2021)

I currently Average around 23 seconds with CFOP, and I am learning Roux now. I am also planning on learning ZZ, Petrus, and Metha so far.

I will post every Saturday (If I can because I have to do a lot of stuff) with my progress and maybe a little way down the line a new goal or 2.

EDIT: Method neutrality is not a thing anymore.


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 3, 2021)

I would definitely recommend checking out ZZ. Check out the website in my signature! Maybe join ZMS discord server if you're interested


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 3, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Maybe join ZMS discord server if you're interested


I would love to but I'm not 13 yet :/ 

But thanks for the great ZZ resource!


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 4, 2021)

Just did an Ao50 With Roux! Instant Sub 30 single 

 
Got way better down the line.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 1, 2021)

This will be my progression thread to break the 2x2 world record average (probably unofficially). My first goal will be to learn full CLL.

I currently average 5-6.5 seconds with the Ortega method, I already know all the sune clls. This is a Looooonnnngggg term goal. Will be posting daily.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 1, 2021)

good luck! You can get up to sub-3 easily with full CLL. https://www.cyotheking.com/cll2-2


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 1, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> https://www.cyotheking.com/cll2-2


That is the exact CLL I am using too! I mix it with Jperms trainer. Jperms trainer is a meowsterpeice.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 1, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> That is the exact CLL I am using too! I mix it with Jperms trainer. Jperms trainer is a meowsterpeice.


Thats a god combination. One day I went as far as learning half of CLL in a day and CubeHead learned all of it in 4 hours. This hopefully is easy to you as well. gl


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 1, 2021)

@zzoomer what's so funny about my first post in this thread?


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 1, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> @zzoomer what's so funny about my first post in this thread?


good luck beating zayn


----------



## qwr (Oct 1, 2021)

@Legomanz


----------



## PiKeeper (Oct 2, 2021)

The cyotheking algs are outdated, there's a google doc with all the up-to-date algs the best 2x2ers use in the description of this video: 



.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 2, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> good luck beating zayn


guess I'll go for my national record

edit: english
edit 2: i live in the U.S


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 2, 2021)

Big goals, big results!!


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 4, 2021)

Day 1: Learnt the H cases CLL. Dang, this is gonna be fun.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 4, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> guess I'll go for my national record
> 
> edit: english
> edit 2: i live in the U.S


Zayn Khanani is from the US too :/

gl, getting a 1.1 ao5 on 2x2 is no small feat


----------



## qwr (Oct 4, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Zayn Khanani is from the US too :/
> 
> gl, getting a 1.1 ao5 on 2x2 is no small feat


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 4, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Zayn Khanani is from the US too :/
> 
> gl, getting a 1.1 ao5 on 2x2 is no small feat


ik it was a joke xD


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm gonna start posting weekly, as daily is kind of a hassle with school and everything.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 6, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I'm gonna start posting weekly, as daily is kind of a hassle with school and everything.


~posting near monthly~


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 9, 2021)

Just started on the U CLL cases. Getting ready for the comp.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 5, 2021)

I average 12 on skewb now compared to my 15 yesterday lets go.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 5, 2021)

PB cfop average of 5

time list:

5.
14.25


4.
21.11


3.
19.66


2.
14.72


1.
18.99

Edit: again 16.24



Spoiler: times



5.
14.72


4.
15.89


3.
18.10


2.
14.25


1.
21.11



edit edit: again 15.78



Spoiler: more times



5.
16.74


4.
14.72


3.
15.89


2.
18.10


1.
14.25


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 5, 2021)

I think I am officially sub-20 now.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 5, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I think I am officially sub-20 now.


you mean on comps or globally?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 5, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> you mean on comps or globally?


Globally


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 5, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Globally


How much solves did you do to measure that?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 5, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> How much solves did you do to measure that?


I typically go by ao1000, but everybody does it different. It also partially depends on what your average is. If it’s higher, you don’t need to do as many solves to know your global. If your average is lower, you may need to do 2000+ to figure it out.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 6, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> How much solves did you do to measure that?


250-500


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 6, 2021)

PB of 11.96

Reconstruction:

Scramble: B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 F' L' B' U L2 D2 U R'

inspection: z2 y'

XX-cross: L R' F U y F2 U R' U2 R'

Pair-3: L U2 L' Dw' R U' R'

Pair-4: y2 U L' U L U2 L' U' L

OLL: U R U R' R' M' U R U' Rw'

PLL: T-perm


As JPERM would say:



Spoiler



Ooh that's sexy


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 6, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Scramble: B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 F' L' B' U L2 D2 U R'
> 
> inspection: z2 y'
> 
> XX-cross: L R' F U y F2 U R' U2 R'


Your solution does not work.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 7, 2021)

OH 32.55 PB Scramble was U' L2 R2 D' U' F2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' R D2 F2 R2 B' R B' R' if you wanna try it. I normally Avg. around 1:10


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 11, 2021)

My next big goal is Winter variation, which I only know 4 of, but am looking forward to learning the whole lot!

please please please don't tell me that they're hard to recognize I already know.


----------



## LBr (Nov 11, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> My next big goal is Winter variation, which I only know 4 of, but am looking forward to learning the whole lot!
> 
> please please please don't tell me that they're hard to recognize I already know.


they aren't hard to recognise, and also don't learn all of it it is not worth it, just trust me


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 11, 2021)

LBr said:


> they aren't hard to recognise, and also don't learn all of it it is not worth it, just trust me


I might not learn the 0 corner cases...


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 11, 2021)

Sometimes I wonder if I have dyslexia or something. I read your thread title as "Racist sub-5 skewb".


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 11, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I have dyslexia or something. I read your thread title as "Racist sub-5 skewb".


Shady looks resume.


----------



## LBr (Nov 12, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I might not learn the 0 corner cases...





https://jperm.net/algs/wv



The ones that I haven't put in the trash (the ones visible when you click the link) are worth learning, the ones in the trash are probably not


----------



## Garf (Nov 14, 2021)

Hey, how is your progression for 2x2 going? I am doing what you tried keeping up with.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 14, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Hey, how is your progression for 2x2 going? I am doing what you tried keeping up with.


Ehh. It's kind of a thing. I'm learning EG and stuff it's just not to break the world record.


----------



## Garf (Nov 14, 2021)

Okay.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 16, 2021)

2x2 PB3 Time: 1.10

Scramble: U R U R F'

Recon:

x2, z // inspection

U' R' // first layer

U' F R U R' U' F' // CLL

One-looked solution.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 17, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> 2x2 PB3 Time: 1.10
> 
> Scramble: U R U R F'
> 
> ...


You need a new scrambler / timer. You should never have a 5 move scramble. Typically, I think 2x2 scrambles should be from 8-10 moves.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> You need a new scrambler / timer. You should never have a 5 move scramble. Typically, I think 2x2 scrambles should be from 8-10 moves.


It's 100% legal I don't see your problem.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 18, 2021)

6.96 Skewb PB AO5. Hype music helps I guess.


Times:

5.
5.42

4.
9.02

3.
9.57

2.
5.98

1.
5.89

5.42 Is actually a PB Single.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 18, 2021)

B L B' L B' U B L B U' R'

I believe I did green. I don't bother to remember because I won't really need that info right?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 18, 2021)

I am also officially sub-10 on skewb! Advanced method algs are getting drilled ; )


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 18, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I am also officially sub-10 on skewb! Advanced method algs are getting drilled ; )


You weren't kidding when you said how competitive you were. _A double wink?_


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 18, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> You weren't kidding when you said how competitive you were. _A double wink?_


I'm super competitive but I'm a good sport too. How's your progress going? You haven't posted anything about it in a while.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 18, 2021)

2x2 PB Ao5: 4.23

Times:

5.
2.89


4.
3.23


3.
4.51


2.
6.05


1.
4.95

EDIT: Again: 3.64

Times:

5.
3.18


4.
2.89


3.
3.23


2.
4.51


1.
6.05

EDIT: Again Again: 3.56

Times:

5.
4.29


4.
5.56


3.
3.18


2.
2.89


1.
3.23


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 22, 2021)

10x10 Klotski solve.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 23, 2021)

Alright, I'm practicing orange cross on 3x3. My goal is to be full CN by like Feburary.

Also:  Partying like it's 1999.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 25, 2021)

Holy literal krap I just got a 12.10 that wasn't a PB but the scramble was so freaking insane. Twizzle Recon coming soon.

Edit: Turns out Twizzle is laggy as krap so here's this.

Tell me your times if you try the same soloution as me.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 30, 2021)

I don't even have 100 solves in my 4x4 session so I'm going to be grinding 4x4 for a month now.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 30, 2021)

1:06.82 4x4 PB Single by over 6 seconds.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 2, 2021)

1:01.39 4x4 PB with PLL parity and a jperm. Could have been sub-1 without parity


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 2, 2021)

I think I am going to try Roux for OH, that might help me enjoy OH more.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 3, 2021)

59.59 4x4 PB Single with double parity!


----------



## Garf (Dec 3, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> 59.59 4x4 PB Single with double parity!


What method do you use for 4x4? Yau? Redux?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 3, 2021)

Yau, my good sir.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 3, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Yau, my good sir.


You should learn Hoya...


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 3, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> You should learn Hoya...


No you. Plus I already know it and decided on Yau.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 4, 2021)

Alright. I got some new cubes.

I bought the Gan Skewb M with my own money, and that was all I was going to buy...


BUT


I have amazing parents that bought me a 2x2 time machine, a little secret tutorial book, the CFOP algorithms pages, and then for free (Because they spent so much) I got a 10cc DNM-37 Ice Blue lube, plus I got a little Christmas card with Tymon on it, so today has been an excellent day.


Wait, forgot to mention, my dad got himself a 1x1.


Shoot, they also got me a stack mat connecter cable for my PC.


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 4, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Alright. I got some new cubes.
> 
> I bought the Gan Skewb M with my own money, and that was all I was going to buy...
> 
> ...


Santa won't need to visit you on Christmas.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 4, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Santa won't need to visit you on Christmas.


Nope, Tymon already did. (it's a joke mom)


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 5, 2021)

6.51 Skewb PB Ao5!

Times:

5.
6.00


4.
7.52


3.
6.00


2.
5.75


1.
10.09

EDIT: Nvm just got a 6.24 Ao5 lol.
EDIT EDIT: 5.86 hehe.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 5, 2021)

Skewb PB Single!
3.17!​


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 5, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Skewb PB Single!
> 3.17!​


NICE!


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 6, 2021)

Skewb Ao5 PB! 5.08.

Times:
5.
4.46


4.
3.67


3.
5.06


2.
6.38


1.
5.72

Probably gonna beat it right away so I'll leave an edit sign here.

EDIT: huh, nvm


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 6, 2021)

Holy Tony Canolie. I just got a 2.70 Skewb single with a 5 move solution. I know that's not WCA, but that was insane.

Recon: (NOT using FCN)
B R' U R' U R' B' R' L' R' L' - Scramble

x - Inspection

F' R L F' L'


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 19, 2021)

Kicking off my first 100 solves off skewb with a likely PB average.

Sub-4.5 PB AO5 Let's go. 4.424 average.
Times:
5.
7.059


4.
5.475


3.
5.340


2.
2.459


1.
1.652


Just checked out where that would put me in the world. My single is tied with Tymon's for 114th in the world. My average would put me at 638th in the world. Going for the top 100 soon.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 20, 2021)

Changing my 3x3 H perm to R2' S2 U R2' S2 R2 U' I don't know why but I suddenly like S moves alot.

@TheEpicCuber Why meh?


----------



## Garf (Dec 20, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Changing my 3x3 H perm to R2' S2 U R2' S2 R2 U' I don't know why but I suddenly like S moves alot.


I bet this alg is fun to use during a solve, but I doubt it will be all of that use. Why know how to do an H-Perm at another angle when every angle is considered the right orientation for an H-Perm? Just saying...


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 20, 2021)

Proof that I don't do enough 5x5.
Broke my former PB single 3 times.


----------



## Garf (Dec 20, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Proof that I don't do enough 5x5.View attachment 18126
> Broke my former PB single 3 times.


What 5x5 do you use?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 20, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> What 5x5 do you use?


Well, I bought it before I knew about cube stores. It was a bundle with a 4x4, and I just thought it looked pretty cool. I've peeled the stickers off by now because they were really krappy.

Here is the link.


----------



## Garf (Dec 21, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Well, I bought it before I knew about cube stores. It was a bundle with a 4x4, and I just thought it looked pretty cool. I've peeled the stickers off by now because they were really krappy.
> 
> Here is the link.


Hey... christmas is coming around... maybe you could take whatever money you have and ask if you could buy an MGC 5x5. That would mean instant PB for you, along with good lube.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 21, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Hey... christmas is coming around... maybe you could take whatever money you have and ask if you could buy an MGC 5x5. That would mean instant PB for you, along with good lube.


Did you just assume I have money? That was a low blow. 

I would really like the MGC line, mostly in 4x4 and 5x5, but I don't really have any money, as, sadly, in the summer I spent it all upgrading my amazon cubes. Next summer I might actually save some money for the YJ performance bundle on TC.


----------



## Garf (Dec 21, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Did you just assume I have money? That was a low blow.
> 
> I would really like the MGC line, mostly in 4x4 and 5x5, but I don't really have any money, as, sadly, in the summer I spent it all upgrading my amazon cubes. Next summer I might actually save some money for the YJ performance bundle on TC.


Whoa… I didn’t realize I went that far. I take back everything I said. Except the part about getting an MGC.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 21, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Whoa… I didn’t realize I went that far. I take back everything I said. Except the part about getting an MGC.


The first line was just a joke don't worry


----------



## Garf (Dec 21, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> The first line was just a joke don't worry


Oh. I thought you meant it literally.
Doesn’t matter. Whenever you have the budget, the MGC 5x5 is a great cube to get from all the reviews I have seen, and based off the awesome performance of the 4x4


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 21, 2021)

Alright, I just got some mystery puzzles I ordered on Friday, really happy with almost everything I got.

I ordered 1 $3 mystery puzzle and to $5 mystery puzzles. I was hoping for something good, WCA or non-WCA and I got my wish.

So the first thing I took out was the $3. It was this garbage 3x3 in an opened box.
MFJS MF3 3X3 is what it was when I looked it up.​
So that was disappointing, really. Plus I already had that cube.

Then, I took out a $5 mystery puzzle. It was a pyraminx. More specifically it was a GOOD pyraminx.
It was the
YJ YULONG PYRAMINX V2 M, which is evidently very good.​
Alright, so 1/2 puzzles were good immediately. I was hoping for a non-WCA puzzle to finish it off, but I got something better.

It was the RS3M 2020. It may be my new main here sometime.


So basically it was an early Christmas. Also, I'm going to be doing an average of 250 with the RS3M, and the X-man Tornado V2. Whichever is faster will be my main. EDIT: Only doing 100 solves now.

Also, @TheEpicCuber, it's not that my family doesn't have money, it's just that I don't know how to save it.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 21, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Alright, I just got some mystery puzzles I ordered on Friday, really happy with almost everything I got.
> 
> I ordered 1 $3 mystery puzzle and to $5 mystery puzzles. I was hoping for something good, WCA or non-WCA and I got my wish.
> 
> ...


Nice! I personally don't order mystery puzzles because of the risk but it seems like you got great cubes. The rs3 was my main for 11 months, and its a great puzzle and is really stable.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 21, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> Nice! I personally don't order mystery puzzles because of the risk but it seems like you got great cubes. The rs3 was my main for 11 months, and its a great puzzle and is really stable.


My tip: Just order the cheaper ones, as I did.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 21, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> My tip: Just order the cheaper ones, as I did.


still, I want to now what I'm getting(I'm very cautious)


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 22, 2021)

Alright, done with the Ao100 on the X-man Tornado V2.
Starting RS3M Ao100 now.

Tornado Average was 19.65.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 22, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> View attachment 18119Kicking off my first 100 solves off skewb with a likely PB average.
> 
> Sub-4.5 PB AO5 Let's go. 4.424 average.
> Times:
> ...


Whoa nice setup


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 22, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Whoa nice setup


Thanks! Evidently, I'm one of the only people who have an actual background that's not weird.

Finished with the RS3M average, and my Ao100 was 19.10, compared to the tornado's 19.65, so my new main is the RS3M.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 22, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Thanks! Evidently, I'm one of the only people who have an actual background that's not weird.


What's wrong with *these*!?!?







(History of my CD backgrounds)


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 22, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> What's wrong with *these*!?!?
> 
> View attachment 18141
> View attachment 18144
> ...


Gonna be frank, they look like trash.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 22, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Gonna be frank, they look like trash.


Well at least I wasn't the one who got a forty second solve on skewb! *grumbles*


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 22, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Well at least I wasn't the one who got a forty second solve on skewb! *grumbles*


*looks down because that solve was done blindfolded*


----------



## Garf (Dec 22, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Alright, I just got some mystery puzzles I ordered on Friday, really happy with almost everything I got.
> 
> I ordered 1 $3 mystery puzzle and to $5 mystery puzzles. I was hoping for something good, WCA or non-WCA and I got my wish.
> 
> ...


I didn’t mention anything about your family. I was just saying in general, but alright. Nice claims.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 22, 2021)

New thread title suggestion:
Cuberswoop's progression thread to keep the forums comical.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 22, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> New thread title suggestion:
> Cuberswoop's progression thread to keep the forums comical.


Your wish has been granted.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 22, 2021)

Average of 5 PB!

15.08. Times:

5.
14.840


4.
15.070


3.
14.420


2.
17.620


1.
15.340


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 23, 2021)

Drilled 2x2 CLL algs for about 30 seconds and then lost motivation. Why do I have to live in the U.S man?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 23, 2021)

Me: Watches Z3Cubing's how to get fast at skewb (Intermediate tips and tricks)
Z3Cubing: So over the years I've been doing skewb I've gotten down to 6 or 7 seconds.
Me who already average sub-7.5: Completely unacceptable.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 23, 2021)

Alright, so lately, youtube has really convicted me to finish learning Sarah's Advanced for skewb. What I mean I this video has been showing up NUMBER 1 on my recommended tab.


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:
I am going to learn all of Sarah's Advanced `[U]BEFORE[/U]` Monday this week. It sounds like a challenge, but I have all the 2 sledge cases down. Basically, I want to learn WHAT to do. It doesn't have to be perfect, instant recognition into the alg. I just want to remember how to do it so I can train it.

Speaking of a Skewb alg trainer, I will be making one, it will be krap, and it will be a desktop application, but I'll leave it on GitHub if anyone is interested in it.

Since mine will look like garbage, I was wondering if someone would like to make a good skewb web-based trainer, since one does not currently exist, for some reason. 

Also, I'm probably gonna watch that video on procrastinating.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 23, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Alright, so lately, youtube has really convicted me to finish learning Sarah's Advanced for skewb. What I mean I this video has been showing up NUMBER 1 on my recommended tab.
> View attachment 18165
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:
> ...


Have fun. That video is hilarious btw


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 23, 2021)

When I looked at your recent posts and saw that you had three "haha" reactions I was worried Cubable was copying me.

I should really pick back up on skewb so I can keep up with you but last time I touched one I way overlubed it and there's this weird issue where one of the corners on my skewb keeps popping off.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 24, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> When I looked at your recent posts and saw that you had three "haha" reactions I was worried Cubable was copying me.
> 
> I should really pick back up on skewb so I can keep up with you but last time I touched one I way overlubed it and there's this weird issue where one of the corners on my skewb keeps popping off.


Corners are popping off? I bought the Gan Skewb because my skewb was doing that, but personally, if I didn't, I would find the exact right tensions and glue those suckers on.

I really wish you would practice though because I won't feel like I achieved something if I beat you while you haven't even practiced in a month.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 24, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Corners are popping off? I bought the Gan Skewb because my skewb was doing that, but personally, if I didn't, I would find the exact right tensions and glue those suckers on.
> 
> I really wish you would practice though because I won't feel like I achieved something if I beat you while you haven't even practiced in a month.


I figured out how to fix it. Under the WRG corner the nobs attached to the screw plates were loose and that caused the corner to push up whenever enough pressure was made from fast turning. I pushed the nobs back some so it would stay and now I just have to squeeze the WRG centers every couple solves. Once I glue it the problem should be completely fixed (And I'd still be able to tension it like normal).

I did some skewb solves tonight and I managed to get back to my old level (sub-8.5) but I still need to work on recognition. I think I can get to sub-8 and then I'll start learning some L2L algs starting with L5Centers. and the moving on to easily recognizable ones.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 24, 2021)

So I just opened Visual Studio for the first time in almost a month to make this skewb trainer. Basically, it will give you "H" or "S" for Hedges and Sledges, and then it will give you a random "Y" rotation move. Basically, you have to know all the cases before you start, because making a selection option would take me longer than Monday.

EDIT: This will be a command-line process because it's C++ and because I don't know any interactive graphics libraries.

GitHub source.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 24, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> So I just opened Visual Studio for the first time in almost a month to make this skewb trainer. Basically, it will give you "H" or "S" for Hedges and Sledges, and then it will give you a random "Y" rotation move. Basically, you have to know all the cases before you start, because making a selection option would take me longer than Monday.
> 
> EDIT: This will be a command-line process because it's C++ and because I don't know any interactive graphics libraries.
> 
> GitHub source.


Maybe check this out first:





__





SkewbSkillsWeb







annikastein.github.io





It's not perfect but it's probably better than what you can do with the short amount of time you have.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 24, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Maybe check this out first:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?!?!? Do you doubt my skill?!?!?! Just kidding this is a lot better than what I made.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 27, 2021)

So I procrasinated yet again and didn't finish learning sarah's advanced. I am done with all of the peanut cases though. 

Anyone who averages 18-21 seconds wanna race on 3x3 for a video?


----------



## Garf (Dec 27, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> So I procrasinated yet again and didn't finish learning sarah's advanced. I am done with all of the peanut cases though.
> 
> Anyone who averages 18-21 seconds wanna race on 3x3 for a video?


Sure. Have to wait until Wednesday/Thursday, though. I get home around those days.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 27, 2021)

4x4 PB Sub-1 Single! 

57.19! PB by just over 2 seconds!

man, really wish I had saved my money for the YJ MGC bundle.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 3, 2022)

PB 3x3 Ao5!

Times:
5.
19.950


4.
13.990


3.
13.300


2.
15.160


1.
14.690

Ao5 = 14.61

Sub-15 Ao5 finally!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 3, 2022)

9x9 Sub-20 Finally!
Time: 19:17.34

I'm so swag.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 4, 2022)

PB Ao5!

Ao5: 13.953!

Times:
5.
13.160


4.
13.220


3.
14.400


2.
14.240


1.
17.420


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 4, 2022)

Yesterday sub-15, today sub-14, tomorrow sub-13?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 4, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Yesterday sub-15, today sub-14, tomorrow sub-13?


Yes, please! I'm actually consistently sub 17.5 right now, so maybe.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 10, 2022)

Just got 3 or 4 of the same P-Shape OLLs in a row, and then 3 or 4 Y-perms in a row all at the same time. 

Can someone smart tell me the chances of the same LL case 4 times in a row?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 11, 2022)

So I guess I am going for Sub-20 on squan now. Sqquan is pretty cool and fun.

I'm learning Lin PLL and I average 50~ seconds but I am very inconsistently fast.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 11, 2022)

22.99 square-1 PB single!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 11, 2022)

10.47 3x3 Single PB Lets gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 13, 2022)

So on November 5th, I announced I was officially sub-20.

I'm sub-17 now


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 13, 2022)

We average the same now!
I know you don't care


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 13, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> We average the same now!
> I know you don't care


I completely care.

race to sub-15?


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 13, 2022)

Of course.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm so ticked at myself, I forgot the squan Edge Orient algs and I can't remember them. I've done the like 50 times yesterday and it's gone again. And I've known them for months without using them and remembered them but I can't now.

EDIT: I guess that's why you don't imagine the algs at night, huh?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 14, 2022)

Alright, so I got the algs down again.

Would anyone be willing to critique and Ao5 that I do? If so just say and I'll PM a video to you. I average around 45 seconds for clarity.


----------



## Garf (Jan 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Alright, so I got the algs down again.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to critique and Ao5 that I do? If so just say and I'll PM a video to you. I average around 45 seconds for clarity.


I could try critiquing your solves. I average 35-40 seconds and haven't bothered retainging EO, but I do know some stuff.
Also, I had tried and failed to do this, but drilling the algorithms for EO is really useful.
The only reason why I cannot retain the info for EO is because I don't care enough for square-1.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 14, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I could try critiquing your solves. I average 35-40 seconds and haven't bothered retainging EO, but I do know some stuff.
> Also, I had tried and failed to do this, but drilling the algorithms for EO is really useful.
> The only reason why I cannot retain the info for EO is because I don't care enough for square-1.


Alright, I'll PM you a video sometime tomorrow. Probably around 3 or 4.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 15, 2022)

Got a 13.27 LL Skip on cam. Will be posting it soon. (Within 1 or 2 days I mean)


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 16, 2022)

56.98 4x4 PB Single!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 16, 2022)

Also 1:02.45 PB 4x4 Ao5

EDIT: 1:01.95 PB 4x4 Ao5


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 16, 2022)

10.40 3x3 PB Single! I guess it's PB night/Toronto Hockey night.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 16, 2022)

Going for some UWR's in the speedsolving Wiki!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 16, 2022)

Got an 0.72 Ivy Cube Ao5, but not counting due to miss-scramble


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 16, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Got an 0.72 Ivy Cube Ao5, but not counting due to miss-scramble


Recons pls.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 16, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Recons pls.


Will try.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 16, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Recons pls.


(5.56) B' R B R L R': Did some crazy krap that I can't reconstruct but was probably around 15-20 moves long xD
0.69 L B D L' D B': Inspect: z2 F' B R' F' x' (U-perm here) Keep in mind my U-perms are 0.1-2.x long without pickup time.
0.56 B L B L' R D': Inspect: x' L' R' L R L (U-perm here) This TPS was insane for me, and I doubted I could ever do it better but:
(0.53) L B' D' B D L': (U-perm here) What the heck.
0.89: Misscramble

magik.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 16, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> (5.56) B' R B R L R': Did some crazy krap that I can't reconstruct but was probably around 15-20 moves long xD
> 0.69 L B D L' D B': Inspect: z2 F' B R' F' x' (U-perm here) Keep in mind my U-perms are 0.1-2.x long without pickup time.
> 0.56 B L B L' R D': Inspect: x' L' R' L R L (U-perm here) This TPS was insane for me, and I doubted I could ever do it better but:
> (0.53) L B' D' B D L': (U-perm here) What the heck.
> ...


So fast. 

Do you use the Shenshou? And was this Stackmat or keyboard?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 16, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> So fast.
> 
> Do you use the Shenshou? And was this Stackmat or keyboard?


I use the QiYi Ivy Cube. This was on the keyboard, but keep in mind you can't really do a turn after you start the keyboard time with one hand like you could with 3x3.

EDIT: Why confused @TheCubingCuber347?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 17, 2022)

You're all reacting with  to


cuberswoop said:


> Going for some UWR's in the speedsolving Wiki!


Until I actually (kind of) break one. xD


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 17, 2022)

I laugh because Speedsolving wiki UWR page is known for being poorly maintained


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 17, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> I laugh because Speedsolving wiki UWR page is known for being poorly maintained


Right about that.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> You're all reacting with  to
> 
> Until I actually (kind of) break one. xD


Because joining the ranks of Frozen Cuber is pretty cringe.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 17, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Because joining the ranks of Frozen Cuber is pretty cringe.


But I think I can beat him in ivy cube at least xD.

Wait lemme go do an Ao5.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 17, 2022)

Whoever reconstructs this can take this cookie. 
Scramble: R' U2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 L2 R' F2 R F' R2 D F' R2 D B' F L


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 18, 2022)

Finally, I got it!
Scramble: R' U2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 L2 R' F2 R F' R2 D F' R2 D B' F L

z' y' // inspection
R' D' R' U x' D' L D' R2 // cross
U' R U2 R' (U' y L L' y' U) L U L' // pair 1
y' U' R U R' U y L' U L U' L' U L // pair 2
U R U' R' U y L' U' L // pair 3
R U2 R' U' R U R' // pair 4
U // AUF

47STM /13.27=3.54TPS



cuberswoop said:


>


Delicious!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Finally, I got it!
> Scramble: R' U2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 L2 R' F2 R F' R2 D F' R2 D B' F L
> 
> z' y' // inspection
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 19, 2022)

8.68 3x3 PB single! It was a T oll with 3 free pairs and a PLL skip!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 19, 2022)

By how fast my improvement is and assuming a learning curve, I will average 9-10 seconds on June 14th, 2022, exactly one year after I started "speedcubing".


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 19, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> By how fast my improvement is and assuming a learning curve, I will average 9-10 seconds on June 14th, 2022, exactly one year after I started "speedcubing".


Expect improvement to slow down a ton around 10-11 seconds.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 19, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Expect improvement to slow down a ton around 10-11 seconds.


Ok so maybe I'll average around there then. I really don't know, I'm just assuming a learning curve at around 12-15 seconds.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 20, 2022)

Anyone wanna hop into a Cubedesk 1v1? PM me and I'll send the link.

Edit: grammar

Been hanging out in discord more so now my grammar is trash xD


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 22, 2022)

So 500~ solves were somehow deleted from my CubeDesk account. Including my 8.68 PB single.



Me am so sad.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 22, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> So 500~ solves were somehow deleted from my CubeDesk account. Including my 8.68 PB single.
> 
> 
> 
> Me am so sad.


The only bad part about using a new timer


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 22, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> The only bad part about using a new timer


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 22, 2022)

Just did a solve that I thought was around 14...



It was a 26.


----------



## CubeRed (Jan 23, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> 10.47 3x3 Single PB Lets gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


Oh no your catching up to me! Congrats tho.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 23, 2022)

CubeRed said:


> Oh no your catching up to me! Congrats tho.


If you didn't see, I got an 8.68 solves, but it got deleted mysteriously from my cube desk session.

I am also averaging sub 17.3 currently.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 23, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> If you didn't see, I got an 8.68 solves, but it got deleted mysteriously from my cube desk session.
> 
> I am also averaging sub 17.3 currently.



Amazing progress!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 23, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Amazing progress!


Thanks man! Going for sub-16 this month.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 23, 2022)

closest 3x3 blindfolded attempt.


----------



## CubeRed (Jan 25, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> If you didn't see, I got an 8.68 solves, but it got deleted mysteriously from my cube desk session.
> 
> I am also averaging sub 17.3 currently.


Hehehehe... Guess who that was...



Spoiler: Jokes aside



Nice job! At least I can make myself feel better by telling myself I am sub 16...


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 25, 2022)

CubeRed said:


> Hehehehe... Guess who that was...


It was actually because I don't check the cubedesk discord so I don't know what's going on. 

Basically, their servers were moving while I was doing solves.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 27, 2022)

Racing @TheCubingCuber347 and @CubableYT to sub-20 on kilominx.

Why did people stop wanting this to become WCA? This is like the most fun non-WCA puzzle in the world.

But like @TheCubingCuber347 said in his Progression thread, we found a Last Layer doc and we are editing the trash cases out.

#MakeKiloGreatAgain


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 31, 2022)

Going to post the 2nd most controversial post of 2022 tomorrow with a link to one of my videos.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 31, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Going to post the 2nd most controversial post of 2022 tomorrow with a link to one of my videos.


Controversial in what sense?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 31, 2022)

Controversial Indeed.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 31, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Controversial in what sense?


He's selling most of his collection and all of his earthly possessions to devote his life to Kilominx and attempting to push it into the WCA. @CubableYT and I have been trying to tell him it is a poor life decision but cuberswoop will no listen to us.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 31, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> He's selling most of his collection and all of his earthly possessions to devote his life to Kilominx and attempting to push it into the WCA. @CubableYT and I have been trying to tell him it is a poor life decision but cuberswoop will no listen to us.


Not that controversial. That was for my midlife crisis.


----------



## Garf (Jan 31, 2022)

Where are those square 1 solves you promised to send me a video of a month ago?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 31, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Where are those square 1 solves you promised to send me a video of a month ago?


Well, I got my avg down to like 30 so I figured if you avg 35-40 and I avg 30 then you might not be the best critiquer.


----------



## Garf (Jan 31, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Well, I got my avg down to like 30 so I figured if you avg 35-40 and I avg 30 then you might not be the best critiquer.


ARE YOU SAYING I AM NOT IMPROVING???
Well, I have gotten my average close to sub-30. You might want to reconsider your thoughts...
And there are other factors, too. Fingertricks/regrips... optimal algs... type of cubeshape developement...


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 2, 2022)

Should I get good at pyraminx or 2x2?


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 2, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Should I get good at pyraminx or 2x2?


pyra


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 2, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> pyra


Time to grind sub-3 Pyra I guess.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 2, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Should I get good at pyraminx or 2x2?


2x2


----------



## Garf (Feb 2, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> 2x2


2x2. Pyra is boring, unless you sleep out in the cold for fun.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 2, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> 2x2. Pyra is boring, unless you sleep out in the cold for fun.



When you live under a bridge you always sleep in the cold.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 2, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> View attachment 18604
> When you live under a bridge you always sleep in the cold.


Was that you that I passed on 95 holding the sign "Will solve rubics cube for food"? I waved but you just sneezed and stared.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 2, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Was that you that I passed on 95 holding the sign "Will solve rubics cube for food"? I waved but you just sneezed and stared.


I have no idea what to say to this besides yes.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 4, 2022)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



swagrid don't kill me


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 10, 2022)

So in case you didn't see I got a 15x15 and I'm gonna be solving it for a video. Here's a picture I guess.



Spoiler



[/SPOILER]


----------



## Garf (Feb 10, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> So in case you didn't see I got a 15x15 and I'm gonna be solving it for a video. Here's a picture I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you have a 15x15 and yet not have a 7x7?


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 11, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> How do you have a 15x15 and yet not have a 7x7?


Welp I asked for either a 15x15 or the YJ MGC bundle and my parents chose that for my birthday so I dunno.


----------



## Garf (Feb 11, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Welp I asked for either a 15x15 or the YJ MGC bundle and my parents chose that for my birthday so I dunno.


As if value wise, the YJ bundle would have been better. You would have gotten more puzzles.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 11, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> As if value wise, the YJ bundle would have been better. You would have gotten more puzzles.


I got a $300 puzzle for free I'm not complaining.


----------



## Garf (Feb 11, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I got a $300 puzzle for free I'm not complaining.


True... but you don't have a 6 or 7, you wanted a new 4 and 5, and I don't know about 2 and 3.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 13, 2022)

Took me long enough to assemble.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 13, 2022)

12.92 3x3 Ao5 PB! 

Times:
5.
11.100


4.
14.160


3.
12.100


2.
14.070


1.
12.590


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 15, 2022)

So I'm focusing on sub-2 for 5x5. The cutoff for a comp I am (hopefully, if registration doesn't fill up within 2 minutes) going to is 2:00. I currently average around 2:30 so it's a 1-month sub-2 speed run.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 15, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> So I'm focusing on sub-2 for 5x5. The cutoff for a comp I am (hopefully, if registration doesn't fill up within 2 minutes) going to is 2:00. I currently average around 2:30 so it's a 1-month sub-2 speed run.


Learn Hoya


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 15, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> So in case you didn't see I got a 15x15 and I'm gonna be solving it for a video.



That's amazing, cuberswoop.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 15, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Learn Hoya


I already know it. I just use yau instead.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 15, 2022)

Anybody got any tips for becoming sub 2:00 on 5x5 besides grinding solves?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 15, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Anybody got any tips for becoming sub 2:00 on 5x5 besides grinding solves?


Not really. But you could....I dunno use Hoya because centers are better.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 19, 2022)

Switched to redux for 5x5. I already average around 2:10-2:15.


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 19, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Switched to redux for 5x5. I already average around 2:10-2:15.


Whoa very nice!


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 19, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Anybody got any tips for becoming sub 2:00 on 5x5 besides grinding solves?


Do some times solves with splits and see where most of the time is being spent. Typically it’s on edge pairing. Also work on not turning as fast so you can have better look ahead. And of course, try to plan more in inspection. Just doing those basic things got me to around 1:50 with redux into ZZ lol


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 19, 2022)

44.94 - Centers
1:04.60 - Edges
25.16 - 3x3 Stage


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 19, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> View attachment 18691
> 44.94 - Centers
> 1:04.60 - Edges
> 25.16 - 3x3 Stage


Doing some 3x3 scrambles and just practicing 3x3 stage will help your handling of the cube and drop 3x3 stage times. 
How much of centers do you plan?
Edge paring is obviously the area that takes the most time so you’ll probably get the most benefit improving that.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 19, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Doing some 3x3 scrambles and just practicing 3x3 stage will help your handling of the cube and drop 3x3 stage times.
> How much of centers do you plan?
> Edge paring is obviously the area that takes the most time so you’ll probably get the most benefit improving that.


I plan all of 1 center and try to keep track of at least 3 or 4 of the other center's pieces.

EDIT: My 3x3 stage (and I guess everything in general) is slower because my 5x5 cannot corner cut anything to save its life. It's also just really bad overall sadly.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 19, 2022)

Also, if anyone has a video of a solve they've had I'll reconstruct it.

Just PM me I guess.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 22, 2022)

3x3 Solve amount.


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 22, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> View attachment 18709
> 
> 3x3 Solve amount.


Whoa nice!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 22, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Edit: Turns out Twizzle is laggy



Happened to just come across this (while looking for a different post ).

Is this still an issue for you / what devices and browsers are showing the biggest lag?


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 22, 2022)

Lucas Garron said:


> Happened to just come across this (while looking for a different post ).
> 
> Is this still an issue for you / what devices and browsers are showing the biggest lag?


If I put over around 15-20 moves into twizzle it would slow down and get really choppy. I don't think it's my PC, but it's really weird.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 23, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> If I put over around 15-20 moves into twizzle it would slow down and get really choppy. I don't think it's my PC, but it's really weird.


Hmm, I'm not aware of any issues that manifest themselves like that. Performance should be pretty usable on almost any device.

If you could share your device/OS/browser and a URL with trouble, I can look into it. If this could affect others, I'd really like to know!


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 23, 2022)

Lucas Garron said:


> Hmm, I'm not aware of any issues that manifest themselves like that. Performance should be pretty usable on almost any device.
> 
> If you could share your device/OS/browser and a URL with trouble, I can look into it. If this could affect others, I'd really like to know!


It must have been a bug in some earlier (version? Maybe) because it looks fine now. I don't know if you even did anything to it though, so that's kind of weird.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 23, 2022)

The last of its kind...


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 24, 2022)

Switched my Ua perm to the weirdest 3022 year alg.

r2 u M' u2 M' U r2


----------



## Garf (Feb 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Switched my Ua perm to the weirdest 3022 year alg.
> 
> r2 u M' u2 M' U r2


What. The. HECK. Is that U-perm?
How would you even fingertrick that?


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> What. The. HECK. Is that U-perm?
> How would you even fingertrick that?


You wouldn't.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 26, 2022)

12.81 3x3 CFOP PB Ao5.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 28, 2022)

(EDIT: Might) Switching back to Yau because on redux I'm done with centers in around 35 seconds but with yau, I take 40 seconds for centers plus I get 3 edges.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 28, 2022)

i use the same U perm but with all m moves instead of r2s


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 28, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> i use the same U perm but with all m moves instead of r2s


Except r2s are cooler


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 28, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> What. The. HECK. Is that U-perm?
> How would you even fingertrick that?


----------



## Garf (Mar 2, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


>


THANK YOU!


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 11, 2022)

PB2 8.62

B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U' B D' B2 R' D2 L' R' D' R 
x2 y // inspection
F L R' U' R D2 F //xx-cross
U L U' L' U2 R U' R' 
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R 
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 //33 turns woaj

//f2l in 15 moves


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 24, 2022)

I have a comp coming up on Saturday, Port Huron Speedcubing 2022. I am competing in 2x2, 3x3, and 5x5.

My few goals are:

For 2x2 just get a sub-6 average.
For 3x3 I want a sub-15 average.
For 5x5, I want a sub-1:40 average. (probably will choke and not even make 2:00 cutoff lol)
Let me know if you'll be there too.


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I have a comp coming up on Saturday, Port Huron Speedcubing 2022. I am competing in 2x2, 3x3, and 5x5.
> 
> My few goals are:
> 
> ...


Nice.
Also, are you ignoring me? I can't access your profile.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Nice.
> Also, are you ignoring me? I can't access your profile.


I am not. I just blocked people from accessing my profile because someone *cough @Eli Theperson cough* was spamming reactions and I didn't want to block him.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 27, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I have a comp coming up on Saturday, Port Huron Speedcubing 2022. I am competing in 2x2, 3x3, and 5x5.
> 
> My few goals are:
> 
> ...


2x2: 4.46 was my best average.
3x3: 14.26 was my best average.
5x5: 1:46.88 was my only average but meh whatever.

Also 2x2 Canadian NR average.
Zayn also +2ed what would have been a world record average.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 29, 2022)

I am going to git gud at megaminx now. I average like 2:30 so I will start by learning some 4LLL cases.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 4, 2022)

5x5 PB Single of 1:25.66
Dw' Fw' R Fw2 R2 Fw' L Uw2 Rw' D R B Uw' U Fw F2 Rw Dw U B' F' Lw2 Bw Fw2 Lw' Rw U' Fw Dw' L Rw' R Uw2 L Lw' Uw' Rw Uw' Rw2 R U R Fw Uw2 Rw2 F2 L2 Lw2 D Dw2 F2 Uw R B2 Bw' Lw Bw' Uw2 U Rw
Really good look ahead, around 2-4 tps during centers and edge pairing, and maybe around 6 tps for 3x3 stage.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 4, 2022)

Dude you don't practice 4x4?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Dude you don't practice 4x4?


I would if my 4x4 wasn't born in a dumpster, cared for by Phil Yu until it was old enough to be speedsolved, shipped to my house, and exploded every solve.

No offense to my 4x4. Oh wait yes offense.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 10, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-05-10
Average of 5: 11.506

Solves:
1. 11.720 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' L R F' D R2 D U' F2 R' U2 5/10/2022, 6:06:07 PM
2. 11.120 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' F' R' U' F2 D B' R' D2 F2 5/10/2022, 6:06:35 PM
3. 12.240 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D' L' B' U2 L' U2 F' U R' B' D' 5/10/2022, 6:07:01 PM
4. 11.680 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U L' B' U2 B F U2 L B2 U' L 5/10/2022, 6:07:26 PM
5. 11.110 U R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 U L U R' B' D2 F2 U' L2 U 5/10/2022, 6:07:55 PM

Ayyy PB Ao5 less gooo


----------



## cuberswoop (May 10, 2022)

Goals for Blue Water Bridge Open 2022, on June 4th.

2x2: Sub 4 Average. Also, get 0.37 WR single.
3x3: Sub 12.5 Average. Also, make finals.
4x4: Sub 50.00 Average. Also, Sub 40.00 single.
3x3 OH: Sub 30.00 Average. Also, Sub 20.00 single.
Pyraminx: Sub 6.00 Average. Also, Sub 2.00 single.
Square One: Sub 25.00 Average. Also, Sub 20.00 single.

Also, get good food for lunch and vlog a ton


----------



## Timona (May 11, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Goals for Blue Water Bridge Open 2022, on June 4th.
> 
> 2x2: Sub 4 Average. Also, get 0.37 WR single.
> 3x3: Sub 12.5 Average. Also, make finals.
> ...


Ur actually going to do 4x4?


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 11, 2022)

Timona said:


> Ur actually going to do 4x4?


I think he might have gotten a new one.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 11, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> I think he might have gotten a new one.


A little birdie told him.


shameless self-promo:
Video on it tomorrow.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 12, 2022)

PB Ao5:
Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-05-11
Average of 5 PB: 10.470

Solves:
1. 11.210 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 B' D2 B L D' U2 B' U' B2 F' L' D F2 5/11/2022, 7:40:54 PM
2. 11.340 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L F' L' R D' F2 D B U' R' 5/11/2022, 7:41:18 PM
3. 9.930 R2 U R2 D2 F D' B2 R' U' R2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 L F2 U2 R B2 L 5/11/2022, 7:41:44 PM
4. 10.140 U F2 R2 D' U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' B D2 F' L B U B F2 U 5/11/2022, 7:42:46 PM
5. 13.280 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B D2 B L2 U2 F' L2 U L D' B D2 F D' L D' B' 5/11/2022, 7:43:23 PM

Really upset about that 13, could have been a counting 9 sadj


----------



## cuberswoop (May 12, 2022)

POGGERS I'M SHAKING
36.96 4x4 PB Single








CubeDesk


CubeDesk is an advanced Rubik's Cube timer that offers 1v1, alg trainer, leaderboards, mini-games, and more.




www.cubedesk.io




Fw Uw' U2 L D2 U' F' Rw2 Fw F L B D Rw' F2 R' B2 U R' U' Fw2 Rw2 Uw F Uw Fw2 L' F' Rw' Uw R' D' F' D' L' D L Uw2 F2 D U' F2 L2 U2 Rw2 Uw

almost all the edges were free whoooooo


----------



## Timona (May 12, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> POGGERS I'M SHAKING
> 36.96 4x4 PB Single
> 
> 
> ...


First sub-40?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> First sub-40?


First sub 48 lol


----------



## cuberswoop (May 12, 2022)

A very poggers sub 13 Ao100 on 3x3

Times:
Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-05-11
Average of 100 PB: 12.810

Solves:
1. 10.850 R B L' U F' L2 D B2 R' L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U' D2 L2 D' L2 F2 5/11/2022, 7:21:06 PM
2. 18.980 D2 F U L2 B' R' L2 B L' U2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 B D2 B R2 B' L2 5/11/2022, 7:21:42 PM
3. 14.750 D F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 R2 F' D' U B2 L' B L' R U2 B 5/11/2022, 7:22:17 PM
4. 12.610 D2 R L D L' B' U' F' R U2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U2 5/11/2022, 7:22:44 PM
5. 11.470 D2 F2 L' D2 L D2 L' D2 B2 R U2 R2 U' L' R' F' D U2 L' R2 F R' 5/11/2022, 7:23:14 PM
6. 13.650 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 F' U' L' F R' U' B2 L' R 5/11/2022, 7:23:43 PM
7. 11.690 B' D' L2 F' U R D2 R' D R' F2 U2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 L2 5/11/2022, 7:24:26 PM
8. 14.550 D2 U2 R2 B D2 F' R2 F L2 U2 B' R' B2 F R' D2 U R' B' L2 D' 5/11/2022, 7:24:55 PM
9. 12.010 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D' F' L2 R B U' L F2 L2 D B' 5/11/2022, 7:25:33 PM
10. 14.380 L U2 L2 R U2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 F2 D F D B2 U' R' B U R' 5/11/2022, 7:26:04 PM
11. 11.920 F' L U' R U L U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B' U2 F2 5/11/2022, 7:26:33 PM
12. 12.690 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D' R' U R' U2 R' D B L2 B 5/11/2022, 7:27:01 PM
13. 10.750 B2 R U2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 L' R2 F2 R' D' B U B' U2 L U L' F2 5/11/2022, 7:27:26 PM
14. 11.730 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 D' F R' D' B' F2 U' F' U L2 U 5/11/2022, 7:27:52 PM
15. 13.870 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D F2 D B2 U' R2 F' R D2 L D2 F' R B L' R2 5/11/2022, 7:28:21 PM
16. 12.810 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D' F2 U R F' L' D2 R B U F D F2 5/11/2022, 7:28:47 PM
17. 12.640 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 L2 U' F' R' D L F R2 U R2 F' 5/11/2022, 7:29:18 PM
18. 13.660 B' F2 R2 B U2 F D2 U2 F' L2 U2 R' F L2 D' F' D2 B L U2 5/11/2022, 7:29:45 PM
19. 11.980 R' B' R U2 D R2 B' D L' F D2 B R2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 B' U2 L2 5/11/2022, 7:30:25 PM
20. 21.060 R2 D' U' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D R' D' B D2 B2 D' F U' L F 5/11/2022, 7:31:05 PM
21. 11.690 R' D2 L B2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 R B D2 F L U' L2 B2 D' 5/11/2022, 7:31:43 PM
22. 12.740 L2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F' L U2 F U F2 U F U2 5/11/2022, 7:34:38 PM
23. 13.490 B2 U2 R D2 L2 B2 L U2 F2 R' B2 L D' L U R D' F D2 R F2 5/11/2022, 7:35:10 PM
24. 9.980 L' U2 R D2 U2 L U2 L2 R' D2 R B2 U L2 R2 D B' R' D U2 5/11/2022, 7:35:35 PM
25. 12.270 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B' U L D2 B U' R2 B2 D U' 5/11/2022, 7:36:01 PM
26. 13.840 D2 F D2 B R2 B D2 B' L2 R2 B' D' R' U L F' D L B R' 5/11/2022, 7:36:31 PM
27. 13.140 B R' U B U2 B2 R U' B L F2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 L D2 R U2 5/11/2022, 7:36:57 PM
28. 14.170 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 B L2 R' F L F2 D2 U B U' 5/11/2022, 7:37:24 PM
29. 17.590 R D F2 R B R' L B2 U D2 F2 R' U2 R' L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 5/11/2022, 7:37:55 PM
30. 11.670 L B D F' D2 R' L B' D B' R2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 B U2 B2 U2 5/11/2022, 7:38:23 PM
31. 13.650 B2 D2 R2 B R2 B R2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 U' F2 L' D2 U2 B' U2 F' L D 5/11/2022, 7:39:02 PM
32. 12.820 B2 D' F' L' B2 U R L F' B2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 U D 5/11/2022, 7:39:28 PM
33. 15.140 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' D' F2 L' U B2 L2 U2 F D2 5/11/2022, 7:40:04 PM
34. 11.900 R D L' B2 D' R2 F L' D B2 L U2 L D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 L' D2 5/11/2022, 7:40:30 PM
35. 11.210 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 B' D2 B L D' U2 B' U' B2 F' L' D F2 5/11/2022, 7:40:54 PM
36. 11.340 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L F' L' R D' F2 D B U' R' 5/11/2022, 7:41:18 PM
37. 9.930 R2 U R2 D2 F D' B2 R' U' R2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 L F2 U2 R B2 L 5/11/2022, 7:41:44 PM
38. 10.140 U F2 R2 D' U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' B D2 F' L B U B F2 U 5/11/2022, 7:42:46 PM
39. 13.280 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B D2 B L2 U2 F' L2 U L D' B D2 F D' L D' B' 5/11/2022, 7:43:23 PM
40. 11.700 B2 F2 U2 L' R' U2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 R F' U F2 L R2 U' B2 R B' 5/11/2022, 7:45:29 PM
41. 10.150 U2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 L' B2 D' F R U' B' U' L2 U' L 5/11/2022, 8:05:11 PM
42. 13.880 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R B U R B2 U2 B' R B R 5/11/2022, 8:05:39 PM
43. 10.910 L2 B' U F' L' F2 B' L B' D' R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 5/11/2022, 8:06:04 PM
44. 17.590 R F2 R' D2 R' U R' B L F U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 5/11/2022, 8:06:36 PM
45. 12.480 U2 B' U D2 L F' R2 U' D2 R2 U2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F' B' U2 5/11/2022, 8:07:03 PM
46. 14.400 U2 R' F2 L' B2 L' D2 L2 U2 R' F2 R2 B' L R2 U L' D F' D' B2 5/11/2022, 8:07:32 PM
47. 14.890 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L B' R' U' B' F' R2 D R2 D 5/11/2022, 8:08:00 PM
48. 13.070 R2 F R2 B U2 B' U2 F' L2 B D2 R2 D R B' L' D U R B D2 F2 5/11/2022, 8:08:30 PM
49. 10.600 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 R B2 R' D2 R F' D' B2 F2 U B' D' R 5/11/2022, 8:08:53 PM
50. 14.170 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U R2 U' F' R' D' L' B R' D R U B 5/11/2022, 8:09:21 PM
51. 12.360 R2 D' R2 L2 F' R' U L U' B' U' F2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U' R2 5/11/2022, 8:09:50 PM
52. 12.720 F' R L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' D' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 F' 5/11/2022, 8:10:16 PM
53. 13.550 D R F U D B2 D2 B R U2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R U2 D2 L2 B2 5/11/2022, 8:10:46 PM
54. 14.640 D' L2 U2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D2 F' U R' D' U F U2 B L 5/11/2022, 8:11:11 PM
55. 12.480 B2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 B L2 F D2 L' U' R2 B D2 F2 L F' U 5/11/2022, 8:11:38 PM
56. 9.690 B D' R' B' R B2 L F' D' B2 R2 F2 B2 R U2 R' B2 R2 D2 R' F2 5/11/2022, 8:12:04 PM
57. 11.230 F L U2 F' R' F2 U B2 U F' R2 L2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 F' 5/11/2022, 8:12:34 PM
58. 11.150 L' D F' B2 U2 B2 R' U B R' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 D2 5/11/2022, 8:12:58 PM
59. 11.130 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B' R' F D B' L2 R' D R' U2 5/11/2022, 8:13:24 PM
60. 10.960 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' R' U2 B' U F' L' R2 D' F2 5/11/2022, 8:13:51 PM
61. 13.420 L F2 R B2 L2 B2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 L' B' L2 R' U' R' D L2 D2 B' 5/11/2022, 8:14:17 PM
62. 11.980 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U' F D2 L' U2 F' U R2 U' R' U' 5/11/2022, 8:14:43 PM
63. 12.490 L B' D R' D2 F D2 R B' L' U2 L D2 L2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 L 5/11/2022, 8:15:09 PM
64. 11.990 B R2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 R F L D U2 B' R2 5/11/2022, 8:15:33 PM
65. 11.500 L U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L2 R' D2 R' D' U2 B' L F U F D' L' 5/11/2022, 8:15:56 PM
66. 12.570 L2 D' R U R2 D2 B R F' L' B2 R' F2 U2 L U2 B2 L D2 R' 5/11/2022, 8:16:20 PM
67. 15.290 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U' F' L U2 B D' R2 B2 D L 5/11/2022, 8:17:05 PM
68. 11.660 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 F R' B L' F U' B2 D2 B U2 5/11/2022, 8:17:30 PM
69. 11.600 B2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 L' F' L B2 U' R2 F R' D2 F2 5/11/2022, 8:17:57 PM
70. 14.460 F2 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 L D2 L' D2 B2 R U' B F' R' F L U' B L 5/11/2022, 8:18:24 PM
71. 11.560 B2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D U2 L2 F2 U' F2 L' B L' D R' D F2 R2 B 5/11/2022, 8:18:48 PM
72. 13.750 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 U2 R2 B' R' U2 L U2 L D L2 B' 5/11/2022, 8:19:13 PM
73. 12.700 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U L2 R2 D2 L' F' D' R U2 B U' L U' R2 5/11/2022, 8:19:39 PM
74. 14.640 U' L2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 D F2 U' L B D2 L F U R2 D2 L2 5/11/2022, 8:20:22 PM
75. 12.680 U2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 F' D L2 B' U2 F L' B 5/11/2022, 8:20:49 PM
76. 11.430 D2 L2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 L' U' R' U2 B U L F2 U2 F 5/11/2022, 8:21:14 PM
77. 12.710 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R U2 R U2 R D2 R U' B2 F D' B R2 D2 U R' 5/11/2022, 8:21:39 PM
78. 16.090 R2 D B2 U2 F' R' F U' L U D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 5/11/2022, 8:23:08 PM
79. 14.050 B2 D2 F R2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B D2 R' U' L' D' F' R B2 R2 U2 B2 5/11/2022, 8:23:34 PM
80. 14.200 U2 B R2 F2 B D' L B R2 B2 R F2 L' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L U2 5/11/2022, 8:24:03 PM
81. 12.110 D2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D L2 R2 D F2 L' F' R' D' F D2 B' F' L2 5/11/2022, 8:24:31 PM
82. 13.720 R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' R U' L F' U2 F' L F R2 D' 5/11/2022, 8:24:56 PM
83. 13.470 F R U B2 L' B' D R' U' R' D2 F2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' 5/11/2022, 8:25:25 PM
84. 13.270 D2 U2 L B2 L2 B2 L F2 D2 B2 R B2 U' B L' F D B' L2 B D' 5/11/2022, 8:25:57 PM
85. 14.680 U2 B2 R B2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 R F' R' F2 L2 U' B' R' F2 R 5/11/2022, 8:26:58 PM
86. 15.710 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 U' F L' R B R2 F' U R2 D2 U 5/11/2022, 8:27:28 PM
87. 14.090 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U L' F' D U' L' F L2 U' L' U 5/11/2022, 8:27:56 PM
88. 10.900 U2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U B2 U' R2 U2 B2 F R2 D' L D2 R D2 U' L2 5/11/2022, 8:28:20 PM
89. 13.890 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U F2 U' L F D R2 B F R2 B R' U' 5/11/2022, 8:28:46 PM
90. 11.350 B U' L D' B' L B2 D F2 B2 L' B2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 5/11/2022, 8:29:12 PM
91. 12.390 L2 B2 L' F2 U2 L F2 R' B2 R' B2 U B F D L' D U2 L D' 5/11/2022, 8:30:02 PM
92. 11.310 U2 L D2 B2 L D2 R' B2 R U2 B2 R' D' R2 D' F L U' L2 R2 F' 5/11/2022, 8:30:29 PM
93. 15.200 D' B2 D F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 R F2 D L2 B' R U' L2 F' D' 5/11/2022, 8:30:59 PM
94. 10.580 R2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 F' U B R' U R2 F2 L' F U2 F2 5/11/2022, 8:31:23 PM
95. 13.330 R2 D' F2 D L2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U' F' U2 L R2 F L U' B' F' R 5/11/2022, 8:32:48 PM
96. 11.860 B2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 B R' F2 U' L' B F D' F2 L U2 5/11/2022, 8:33:15 PM
97. 13.400 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 R D' L' U2 F' D' F2 U' B' R 5/11/2022, 8:33:49 PM
98. 15.540 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F U2 L2 R2 D' B' F' D' R2 F' U' B' R' B' 5/11/2022, 8:34:52 PM
99. 11.260 U' L2 F' D2 R2 L B2 R' F' U2 L2 D L2 B2 U' D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 5/11/2022, 8:35:16 PM
100. 13.490 L' F' U' L D' R F2 D R2 B2 L' F2 L D2 L' U2 D2 R2 U2 F2 5/11/2022, 8:35:42 PM
Ao100: 12.81


----------



## Imsoosm (May 12, 2022)

Do you have any tips to get faster with Yau on 4x4?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Do you have any tips to get faster with Yau on 4x4?


Really work on your Yau edges and 3-2-3 edges. It seems that practicing those speeds you up a lot really fast.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 12, 2022)

Whose tutorials would you recommend?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Whose tutorials would you recommend?


cyotheking's


----------



## cuberswoop (May 13, 2022)

A really consistent, great average I wanted to share with you guys.

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-05-12
Average of 5: 13.256

Solves:
1. 11.410 R D2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 L2 U L' F2 R F R' D U' L' R' 3x3
2. 16.000 U' B2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D F' U2 R' B D2 U B2 L' D2 L 3x3
3. 26.240 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U L2 U B D R' U B R' F D U L' 3x3
4. 12.360 L2 D L2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 U' L2 U B L D' F2 L B2 U' B' L' R' 3x3
5. 9.530 L2 F' R2 B R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F D L' F2 U2 L2 F U R U2 B 3x3


----------



## gsingh (May 13, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> A really consistent, great average I wanted to share with you guys.
> 
> Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-05-12
> Average of 5: 13.256
> ...


how are you this consistent


----------



## cuberswoop (May 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> how are you this consistent


It is a God-given talent.

And God didn't give it to me.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 13, 2022)

Question: is yau a better method than redux?


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 13, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Question: is yau a better method than redux?


Yes


----------



## cuberswoop (May 13, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Question: is yau a better method than redux?


Yau is only better than redux, but it will never match LBL.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 13, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Question: is yau a better method than redux?


Also, Hoya *cough cough*


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 13, 2022)

How dare........................
Don't you dare question the greatness of LBL.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> How dare........................
> Don't you dare question the greatness of LBL.


I would never dare.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 13, 2022)

Interestingly enough, I really like practicing LBL just for fun. But I think I will look into trying out yau


----------



## gsingh (May 13, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Interestingly enough, I really like practice LBL just for fun. But I think I will look into trying out yau


i practice beginners method for 3x3 sometimes
idk why


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 13, 2022)

I actually became sub-20 with beginners-ish method (before I learned cfop)


----------



## Timona (May 13, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Interestingly enough, I really like practicing LBL just for fun. But I think I will look into trying out yau


K4 is actually a very cool method, I would really enjoy it, if i didnt hate commutators so much


----------



## cuberswoop (May 15, 2022)

I did a 2-5 example solve relay in 44:39.39.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 16, 2022)

F2 R2 D F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B R F2 U2 F2 D U' B U'

z2 y //inspection
D L U L2 U2 L' R' //xx-cross
U R U' R' y R U R' U y' R U' R' U R U R' //last two f2l pairs
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' //oll
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //pll
U' //auf

40 stm, 5.58 tps.

7.17. Overall PB.

PB Mo3: 
Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-05-16
Average of 3: 9.043

Solves:
1. 11.420 D' B2 U B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 R B' L B' D B' U' L U 3x3
2. 8.540 L U' B D2 R L D' B' D2 R2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 L2 D2 3x3
3. 7.170 F2 R2 D F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B R F2 U2 F2 D U' B U' 3x3


----------



## cuberswoop (May 27, 2022)

First-person to quote this post gets a $6 gift card to TheCubicle.


----------



## Garf (May 27, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> First-person to quote this post gets a $6 gift card to TheCubicle.


Wow, $6 dollars... wonder what I could do with that...
Also, nice job on your 3x3 PB and PB Mo3, man!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 27, 2022)

15 minutes to late.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 27, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> 15 minutes to late.


Sob.

Or you know, you could just steal cubes.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 27, 2022)

No thanks. Because then the cube cops will get me, and confiscate my cubes! That would be bad.


----------



## gsingh (May 27, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> F2 R2 D F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B R F2 U2 F2 D U' B U'
> 
> z2 y //inspection
> D L U L2 U2 L' R' //xx-cross
> ...


tymon level f2l solution


----------



## cuberswoop (May 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> tymon level f2l solution


Well, I mean, I'm very smart.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 27, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Well, I mean, I'm very smart.


At angrying gsingh posts?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 27, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> At angrying gsingh posts?


Oh. So _you _have the attention span of a gerbil.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 27, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Oh. So _you _have the attention span of a gerbil.


No I was joking lmao

You are quite smart actually


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 1, 2022)

I should have bought lube instead of 4 fidget spinners tbh.


----------



## Garf (Jun 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I should have bought lube instead of 4 fidget spinners tbh.


No... that could have bought you a thing of gravitas/dignitas/whatever lube costs around 5-7 dollars.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 1, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> No... that could have bought you a thing of gravitas/dignitas/whatever lube costs around 5-7 dollars.



Mh hm, yes 5-7 dollars easily.


----------



## Garf (Jun 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> View attachment 19471
> Mh hm, yes 5-7 dollars easily.


Calculations are off. 0.99*4 is 3.96. Three cents, you had the pennies, I am sure of it.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 1, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Calculations are off. 0.99*4 is 3.96. Three cents, you had the pennies, I am sure of it.


Actually... I spent my pennies on the riding horse at Meijer's...


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 1, 2022)

How do I get better at 6x6 centers without watching 20 hours of Kevin Hays Tuesday Tips?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> How do I get better at 6x6 centers without watching 20 hours of Kevin Hays Tuesday Tips?


Watch 40 hours and grind


----------



## Garf (Jun 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> How do I get better at 6x6 centers without watching 20 hours of Kevin Hays Tuesday Tips?


Watching 20 hours of Kevin Hay's Tuesday Tips and grinding.
Look at the way he solves centers/edges during his example solves, and do that on your own.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 1, 2022)

Ah, I see, swoop; judging from your new pfp, you must be ready to complete the transfer of *insert suspicious briefcase* no?
Anyway, have you been doing any kilo lately? It would be interesting to see a kilo revolution even if I want no part in it...


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 1, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Ah, I see, swoop; judging from your new pfp, you must be ready to complete the transfer of *insert suspicious briefcase* no?
> Anyway, have you been doing any kilo lately? It would be interesting to see a kilo revolution even if I want no part in it...


I average like 29 on kilo. Haven't been doing much.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I average like 29 on kilo. Haven't been doing much.


I've been meaning to buy a kilo. Any suggestions on which?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 1, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I've been meaning to buy a kilo. Any suggestions on which?


I bought the shengshou, it feels really fast with a drop of DNM. You could also buy a Qiyi, but making it decent would require a lot of setting up. Also, kilo hardware is bad compared to everything else, praying for a magnetic stickerless kilo that can actually corner-cut.

Just buy a Shengshou or Qiyi, nothing else. Cubestyle is less than garbage.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I bought the shengshou, it feels really fast with a drop of DNM. You could also buy a Qiyi, but making it decent would require a lot of setting up. Also, kilo hardware is bad compared to everything else, praying for a magnetic stickerless kilo that can actually corner-cut.
> 
> Just buy a Shengshou or Qiyi, nothing else. Cubestyle is less than garbage.


Shengshou, got it . Thanks


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 10, 2022)

Haha, I have achieved speed.

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-06-10
Average of 3 PB: 8.947

Solves:
1. 9.621 U B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' R B2 R B' U L' D2 B' F' U2
2. 7.630 U' B' D' B R2 U B2 L' F U2 D L2 U' F2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 L2
3. 9.590 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D' U' L' R' D' L2 F D' F U2 R2 U

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-06-10
Average of 5: 9.442

Solves:
1. 9.117 B L D R' L' U2 R' F D' B R2 U2 R2 L2 B' R2 L2 U2 F L2 B2
2. 9.710 R2 D B U R' L U2 D' F' D F2 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' D2
3. 9.621 U B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' R B2 R B' U L' D2 B' F' U2
4. 7.630 U' B' D' B R2 U B2 L' F U2 D L2 U' F2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 L2
5. 9.590 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D' U' L' R' D' L2 F D' F U2 R2 U

My first sub-10 average is pure hooray.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Haha, I have achieved speed.


A winner is you


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 10, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Haha, I have achieved speed.


Now I'm slow! ☹


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Now I'm slow! ☹


I'm slower


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 23, 2022)

The biggest session I've done this week was 7 solves of 3x3. 30 solves this week.

Whoooo Geoguessr.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 25, 2022)

So I was on a hike with my family today, and right before we started, I was waiting for everyone to get sprayed with bug spray. And so I was just standing there, water bottle in my left-hand GoPro strapped on my head when suddenly, My dad swats at something with a hat. I figured it was a mosquito or something. I heard my dad say "Where did it go??", and I was kinda like "WHAT THE FRICK IS IT THAT HE NEEDS TO KNOW WHERE IT WENT?!?" to myself. Then, I felt something on my left arm. I looked down, and it was a wasp the size of a freaking monarch butterfly. I obviously jumped when I saw it and tried to half brush half swat it away while kind of freaking out. It stung me (kind of, the stinger was only around 1/4 of the way in, the swelling went down in around half an hour), and then FLEW AWAY.

Moral of the story: If you're going to fricking sting someone, at least say sorry when you're done.
I'm looking at you doctors.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 25, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> So I was on a hike with my family today, and right before we started, I was waiting for everyone to get sprayed with bug spray. And so I was just standing there, water bottle in my left-hand GoPro strapped on my head when suddenly, My dad swats at something with a hat. I figured it was a mosquito or something. I heard my dad say "Where did it go??", and I was kinda like "WHAT THE FRICK IS IT THAT HE NEEDS TO KNOW WHERE IT WENT?!?" to myself. Then, I felt something on my left arm. I looked down, and it was a wasp the size of a freaking monarch butterfly. I obviously jumped when I saw it and tried to half brush half swat it away while kind of freaking out. It stung me (kind of, the stinger was only around 1/4 of the way in, the swelling went down in around half an hour), and then FLEW AWAY.
> 
> Moral of the story: If you're going to fricking sting someone, at least say sorry when you're done.
> I'm looking at you doctors.


Wasp that big sounds like a hornet to me...
They have no mercy


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 25, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Wasp that big sounds like a hornet to me...
> They have no mercy


It was most definitely a wasp. But why did it land on me who was 15 feet away and stqnding still?!?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 25, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> It was most definitely a wasp. But why did it land on me who was 15 feet away and stqnding still?!?





IsThatA4x4 said:


> They have no mercy


They're not like bees, _they're out for blood..._


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 4, 2022)

Time to practice FMC. I finally understand NISS. I also know how to do EO, fairly good block building (If I do say so myself), and 6 different methods (CFOP, Roux, ZZ-A, ZZ-CT, Mehta, and Petrus. I could be missing one). I very badly want to be sub-40 (You might know my PB is 34 (I think) but a little secret, that was a speed solve but I counted it as FMC because of low move-count lol). I actually average like 45-50. I printed off a bunch of FMC scrambles from Tnoodle, and I do a bunch of FMC a day now.
What do you guys think is a good step after I get comfortable with NISS (In however many solves.)? DR?


----------



## hyn (Jul 4, 2022)

Just watch or read some ZZ tutorials


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Where did you learn EO? I want to learn it but I can't find many tutorials or pdfs...


I learned it from old jperm because new jperm is cringe.


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 23, 2022)

FMC
Scramble:
R' U' F L' D2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D' U2 R' D' L F L F L D2 R F R' U' F
U L2 D' R' B R D' R2 B U B2 // big 'ol block
U2 L F' L B2 L' F L B2 U' L2 U2 L2 B' U' F B U F' L' U' L2 //rest of solve that I can't figure out which steps start where (NISS) but I did EO and Dominoe Redux in there at some point.
33 OBTM

Super happy with this. 33 is super good for me. My first real attempt after going through the FMC bible.


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 26, 2022)

I want to be the national champion in FMC at nationals in Pittsburgh next year.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 26, 2022)

Cale Schoon be like


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 26, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Cale Schoon be like


ohnoesswoopywilldestroyme


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 26, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I want to be the national champion in FMC at nationals in Pittsburgh next year.


Good luck learning NISS, DR, and all those extreme methods.


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 26, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Good luck learning NISS, DR, and all those extreme methods.


Thanks for the luck. They're honestly not that hard though, but anyway stop posting in this thread I feel like a spammer.


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 12, 2022)

So I was like sub-15 on clock after like 3 days and now my finger tricks on any other puzzle have died and gone to hell.

Helppppp


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 17, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-17
best Clock average of 5: 9.376

Solves:
1. 9.510 UR2+ DR1+ UL2- R6+ L4+ y2 UR4- DR2+ R5- D6+ ALL3- DL
2. 8.420 UR5- DR2+ DL1- UL5- U5- R4+ D2+ L3+ y2 UR3- DR6+ U3- R5+ UR UL
3. 9.850 UR1+ DR4+ UL1- U5+ D3- y2 UL4- U3+ R2+ ALL5+ DL
4. 8.770 UR5- DL6+ UL6+ U3+ R3+ L5- y2 DL4- D2+ L2- ALL1- DL UL
5. 9.920 UR5+ DL3- UL3- U4+ D1+ ALL3+ y2 UR3+ DL3+ D1- ALL4+ UL

First pure sub 10 average of 5. Nearly sub-11 on clock.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-17
> best Clock average of 5: 9.376
> 
> Solves:
> ...


Used a few of those solves but still got a PB ao12.

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-17
best Clock average of 12: 9.858

Solves:
1. 9.510 UR2+ DR1+ UL2- R6+ L4+ y2 UR4- DR2+ R5- D6+ ALL3- DL
2. 8.420 UR5- DR2+ DL1- UL5- U5- R4+ D2+ L3+ y2 UR3- DR6+ U3- R5+ UR UL
3. 9.850 UR1+ DR4+ UL1- U5+ D3- y2 UL4- U3+ R2+ ALL5+ DL
4. 8.770 UR5- DL6+ UL6+ U3+ R3+ L5- y2 DL4- D2+ L2- ALL1- DL UL
5. 9.920 UR5+ DL3- UL3- U4+ D1+ ALL3+ y2 UR3+ DL3+ D1- ALL4+ UL
6. 11.820 DR2- DL2- U3- R1+ L5- ALL2+ y2 UR4- DR5- UL4+ L1- ALL4- UR
7. 9.290 UR1+ UL3+ U4- R5- y2 DR5- DL3- U6+ R1+ D1- L2+ ALL1- UR
8. 10.770 UR3- UL5+ D5- L6+ ALL4+ y2 DR4+ DL5- U1- R2+ D2+ DR
9. 8.330 UR3+ DR5- DL2- R2- D3+ L4+ y2 UR2- UL6+ U3+ R1+ D1+ UR DR DL
10. 10.620 DR3+ DL1+ UL1- U3+ R1- D2+ y2 DL4+ UL5- U5- R4+ ALL6+ UR DR UL
11. 10.170 UR2- DR6+ DL1+ UL2- U2- D2- L2- ALL5- y2 UR2+ DL1+ L3- DR DL UL
12. 11.270 DR3- DL4+ UL4+ U2- L1+ ALL1- y2 DL5+ UL3- U5- R3+ D2- UR DR DL


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 18, 2022)

I'm just waiting for @gsingh to come up and say "and another progression thread to unwatch..."


----------



## gsingh (Oct 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm just waiting for @gsingh to come up and say "and another progression thread to unwatch..."


I unwatched it when he started practicing fmc.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 18, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I unwatched it when he started practicing fmc.


i watched it ever since the thread name had 'skewb' in it


----------



## gsingh (Oct 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i watched it ever since the thread name had 'skewb' in it


Says the one who practices skewb.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Says the one who practices skewb.


says the one who can't solve a skewb

if you want to have this convo, don't do it here, please.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 20, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-20
best 5x5 average of 5: 1:18.859

Solves:
1. 1:16.180 B F' Lw' B2 Bw2 Fw F2 L2 Rw' B2 Lw2 Dw L' Fw' R2 F Lw' Uw U2 Fw2 L Dw' Fw U2 Bw' U Rw2 F' Uw' R' D B Bw F Lw2 Rw Dw' Rw' R' Dw2 Uw Bw2 Fw U Fw' Uw' Lw2 D2 Lw U' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' R Bw Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 F' Uw
2. 1:17.789 R2 Bw' Fw2 F' D2 U' F D2 U' L' Rw2 R' Uw L2 Dw' R2 Dw' B Fw2 D U Fw R2 B Fw' Dw Bw2 L' F' Dw Rw2 D' Rw' B F' Rw2 R' U2 F Uw2 Lw Rw U' Lw B Dw' U2 Bw F Rw B Bw Lw2 B D2 L2 B2 F' D2 Uw
3. 1:23.610 F2 Lw Rw2 R B Bw' Dw' Bw2 Fw' Lw2 R' Bw2 Fw' U' Rw' Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw U' F2 L Lw F2 D Uw U' R Dw2 Rw Dw Lw B' Dw' Uw' R' F' Uw' Bw' Uw' F R2 B' Bw' Fw' Dw B' Dw2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 R B2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' L' B Bw D'
4. 1:22.610 B' D2 F' Dw Lw Rw2 Fw' U F' Lw' D Fw Rw2 Fw Lw' B' F' Uw' Rw' B' Lw D' U' Lw2 Uw Lw Fw' D Bw2 D2 Lw D' F2 D' U2 Bw Rw' D' L2 Rw D2 F R2 Uw B2 Fw Dw' Rw B L2 Lw2 Bw' R' Dw' U' R Bw Fw2 F L
5. 1:15.970 D2 Dw Uw' Rw D Rw' B' Lw F' Dw2 B Fw' F' D Dw R B' F2 D' Dw' Uw2 L2 Bw Dw F' Rw2 Bw Lw' D2 Rw' Bw2 U' Lw D Bw2 R' B' Dw2 Rw Dw2 Rw' Uw U L2 U' Bw F' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F D L2 Lw' Dw' B' F' Lw Dw B

@Eli Apperson (I don't even remember what we were racing to)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 20, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-10-20
> best 5x5 average of 5: 1:18.859
> 
> Solves:
> ...


Me neither... But you're faster now. Sadj


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 23, 2022)

i hate the tornado v3

anyway I tied my 4x4 to the third decimal with a 36.960.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 24, 2022)

@Eli Apperson 









CubeDesk


CubeDesk is an advanced Rubik's Cube timer that offers 1v1, alg trainer, leaderboards, mini-games, and more.




www.cubedesk.io





2:48.88 6x6 Single, first sub-3. My siblings gave me strange looks when I banged on the desk. (OLL and PLL parity)


----------



## Garf (Oct 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> i hate the tornado v3
> 
> anyway I tied my 4x4 to the third decimal with a 36.960.


If you don't like the Tornado, I am in need of a new main...


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (Oct 26, 2022)

parachut


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 9, 2022)

CubeDesk


CubeDesk is an advanced Rubik's Cube timer that offers 1v1, alg trainer, leaderboards, mini-games, and more.




www.cubedesk.io





5.80 PB Single, went from 7 to 5, and skipped 6.
I made an x-cross, can't find anything I did, but it ended with a lightning bolt OLL and a PLL skip.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 22, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-11-22
best Clock average of 5: 7.933

Solves:
1. 7.720 UR2+ DL4+ UL1+ D2+ L2- ALL6+ y2 UR4+ DL4+ U5- R5- D3- L3+ DR DL
2. 7.260 UR4- DR5- U4- D5+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 UR2- DR1+ DL2+ U1+ R4+ L6+ DR DL
3. 8.270 UR3- DR1- DL1- UL3- R3- D6+ L6+ y2 UR5- UL4- U3+ ALL4- DL UL
4. 9.220 UR2+ DR1+ DL5- UL5- U1- R4- L6+ y2 UR4- DR3+ U4- ALL5+
5. 7.810 DL5+ UL5- R2+ ALL3- y2 UR2- DL2+ UL3+ U3+ D2- ALL5- UR DR DL

Finally sub-8 clock ao5 @Eli Apperson


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 22, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-11-22
> best Clock average of 5: 7.933
> 
> Solves:
> ...


clonk


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 22, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> clonk


----------

